# Another new 2012 Infinito



## jdt150 (Jan 22, 2012)

I picked up my new Infinito last Wednesday. Rode it Saturday and Sunday. It ride so much better than my 1999 aluminum Specialized M4 s-works. I got the Ultegra group set, swapped the fulcrum wheel for a set of handbuilt with dura ace hubs, mavic cxp 33 rims with Continental grand prix 4000s tires, I also put on Winwood Road Scholar carbon bars and a Garmin edge 500


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Congrats, nice bike.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

very sharp looking bicycle.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

I ALWAYS loved that bianchi 'celeste' color. Very nice bike


----------



## jdt150 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I originally hoped that there was a 2011 still available in red, but there was not, so I got the 2012 in celeste. it does grow on you. Love the bike


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Size 61, right? Very nice looking bike with purposeful wheels. 
Red is no color for a Bianchi anyway.

That warning sticker on the left fork blade has to go though.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

The 2012 paint scheme make it look a lot like the Oltre in 2011. Great looking bike!! Enjoy the ride!! I have a 2012 Black/White Infinito with full Ultegra.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

2012 Black/White Infinito with full Ultegra. is one of the bikes on my list to test ride. Also the Sempre.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Get the Celeste. The pictures don't do it justice.

I have a 2012 Celeste Infinito with FSA K-Wing carbon bars, white Arundel Mandible cages, Black Selle SMP seat, and an Edge 500. Really a pretty bike. Rides very well, too!


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice bike and congrats.

Good to see a traditional set or laced wheels to CXP rims. Quite refreshing. I am a big fan of traditional wheels. They're a smoother I ride and easy to repair/maintain.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

that is a great looking bike. I will agree that the celeste does grow on you.


----------



## jdt150 (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks for the comments


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

Beautiful Infinito. I see that your from SJ CA? By any chance did you have Slough's build your bike? If so I may have seen it at the shop being built. I also purchased an Infinito from Sloughs.


----------



## jdt150 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes I did get it at Sloughs. George told me he had sold one after mine, I guess it was you. did you get the ultegra or campy?
maybe some day we can get all of the bay area infinitos together for a ride

John


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

I got the Ultegra  . I'll post pictures in another thread later.


----------



## jdt150 (Jan 22, 2012)

great, have you ridden it yet? what do you think? I sure like mine
John


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Lovely bicycle, and being Italian it looks better in the sunshine so take it out often.

Celeste by default is better than red by design.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd rather have black and white by choice but I wouldn't turn away Celeste.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I wave to Celeste.


----------

